# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Steuererklärung - Krankentagegeld - PKV

## vampire

Hallo,
ich würde gerne dieses Wochenende meine Steuererklärung fertig stellen und hoffe jemand hier im Forum kann mir weiterhelfen. Ich habe nach meiner OP Anfang 2006 Krankentagegeld von meiner PKV erhalten. Nun sitze ich hier und suche verzweifelt die Stelle  in der Steuererklärung, in der ich  den  erhaltenen Betrag  eintrage. Muß er überhaupt eingetragen werden ?  KA

In der Hoffnung auf baldige Antwort 

Gruß Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Vampire,

dein Krankengeld mußt Du im Mantelbogen 2. Seite Zeile 40 eintragen! Aber irgendwo muß noch die Krankenzeit auch eingetragen werden in der gleichen Zeile wo Du die Zeiten gearbeitet hast.

Ich habe kein Orginal Matelbogen mehr, ich mache das mit der "Elster" elektronische Steuererklärung mit dem WISO Sparbuch.

und Krankengeld bekomme ich schon lange nicht mehr bin ab 1. März Altersrentner. Ja, Kinder wie die Zeit vergeht!

----------


## HorstK

*Finanzamt*
*Elster-Formular 2006/2007*

www.elsterformular.de
www.elsteronline.de
www.elster.de

Viel "Spaß" beim Ausfüllen.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo vampire

Lohnersatzleistungen in Feld 27 der Steuererklärung eintragen. Krankentagegeld aus der PKV ist nicht Steuerpflichtig. (siehe unten)

Hier ein Auszug aus dem Steuerrecht:

*Lohnersatzleistungen* sind steuerfrei. Sie unterliegen jedoch dem Progressionsvorbehalt und müssen deshalb in der Steuererklärung angegeben werden.
Lohnersatzleistungen werden für Zeiten gezahlt, in denen Sie keinen Arbeitslohn erhalten.
Zu den Lohnersatzleistungen zählen Arbeitslosengeld I, Teilarbeitslosengeld, Kurzarbeitergeld, Insolvenzgeld, Winterausfallgeld, Übergangsgeld, Altersübergangsgeld, Altersübergangsgeld-Ausgleichsbetrag, Unterhaltsgeld als Zuschuss, Eingliederungshilfe, Überbrückungsgeld, Krankengeld, Mutterschaftsgeld, Verletztengeld und vergleichbare Leistungen.
Bei Anwendung des *Progressionsvorbehalts* wird der Steuersatz ermittelt, der sich ergibt, wenn man die steuerfreien Leistungen dem zu versteuernden Einkommen hinzurechnet. Dieser höhere Steuersatz wird nun auf das zu versteuernde Einkommen ohne die Lohnersatzleistungen angewandt.
*Folgende Leistungen unterliegen nicht dem Progressionsvorbehalt:*
Krankentagegeld aus einer privaten Krankenversicherung,Erziehungsgeld, Wohngeld, Sozialhilfe,Streikgelder,Arbeitslosengeld II,Unterhaltsgeld vom Arbeitsamt als Darlehen,Existenzgründerzuschuss für Gründer einer "Ich-AG" (bei Antrag bis 30.6.2006),Überbrückungsgeld für Existenzgründer (bei Antrag bis 31.7.2006),Gruß Heribert

----------


## vampire

Vielen Dank für die Infos...nun ist mir alles klar !

Grüße aus Griesheim
Ralf

----------

